# This could save your life...pls read



## Blue_eyed Babe (Oct 7, 2007)

*Everyone should take 5 minutes to read this. It may save your life or

love one's life.** *

Crucial */

Because of recent abductions /**

in daylight hours, refresh yourself** **

of these things to do* *

in an emergency situation...* *

This is for you,* *

and for you to share* *

with your wife,* *

your children,* *

everyone you know.* *

After reading these** 9 crucial tips** ,* *

forward them to someone you care about.

It never hurts to be careful* *

in this crazy world we live in.** **

1** Tip from/ Tae Kwon Do/ :* *

The elbow* *

is the strongest point* *

on your body.* *

If you are close enough to use it,** **

do!* *

2.** Learned this from a tourist guide* *

in New Orleans

If a robber asks* *

for your wallet and/or purse,** **

DO NOT HAND IT TO HIM**

Toss it away from you....* *

chances are* *

that he is more interested* *

in your wallet and/or purse* *

than you,* *

and he will go* *

for the wallet/purse.* *

RUN LIKE MAD IN THE OTHER DIRECTION!** *

*

3.** If you are ever thrown* *

into the trunk of a car,* *

kick out the back tail lights** **

and stick your arm out the hole** **

and start waving like crazy.* *

The driver won't see you,* *

but everybody else will.* *

This has saved lives.* *

4.** Women have a tendency* *

to get into their cars after shopping,

eating, working, etc.,* *

and just sit (doing their checkbook,

or making a list, etc.* *

DON'T DO THIS!)* *

The predator* *

will be watching you,* *

and this is the perfect opportunity** **

for him to get in* *

on the passenger side,* *

put a gun to your head,* *

and tell you where to go.* *

AS SOON AS YOU GET INTO YOUR CAR** **,* *

LOCK THE DOORS AND LEAVE.* *

a. If someone* *

is in the car* *

with a gun* *

to your head* *

DO NOT DRIVE OFF,* *

repeat:* *

DO NOT DRIVE OFF!* *

Instead gun the engine* *

and speed into anything,* *

wrecking the car.* *

Your Air Bag will save you.** **

If the person is* *

in the back seat* *

they will get the worst of it** **.* *

As soon as the car crashes* *

bail out and run.* *

It is better than having them* *

find your body* *

in a remote location.* *

5 **A few notes about getting* *

into your car in a parking lot,** **

or parking garage:* *

A.)** Be aware:* *

look around you,* *

look into your car,* *

at the passenger side floor** **,* *

and in the back seat* *

B.)** If you are parked next to a big van,* *

enter your car from the passenger door .* *

Most serial killers attack their victims

by pulling them into their vans** **

while the women are attempting** **

to get into their cars.* *

C.)** Look at the car* *

parked on the driver's side* *

of your vehicle,* *

and the passenger side.* *

If a male is sitting alone* *

in the seat nearest your car,** **

you may want to walk back* *

into the mall, or work,* *

and get a guard/policeman* *

to walk you back out.* *

IT IS ALWAYS BETTER TO BE SAFE THAN SORRY. (And better paranoid than

dead.) **

6.** ALWAYS* *

take the elevator* *

instead of the stairs.* *

(Stairwells are horrible places** **

to be alone* *

and the perfect crime spot.* *

This is especially true at NIGHT!) **

7.** If the predator has a gun* *

and you are not under his control,** **

ALWAYS RUN!* *

The predator will only hit you** **

(a running target)* *

4 in 100 times;* *

And even then,* *

it most likely* *

WILL NOT* *

be a vital organ.* *

RUN,* *

Preferably !* *

in a zig-zag pattern!*

*

8.** As women,* *

we are always trying* *

to be sympathetic:* *

STOP** **! **

It may get you raped,* *

or killed.* *

Ted Bundy,* *

the serial killer,* *

was a good-looking,* *

well educated man,* *

who ALWAYS played* *

on the sympathies* *

of unsuspecting women.* *

He walked with a cane,* *

or a limp,* *

and often asked* *

"for help"* *

into his vehicle* *

or with his vehicle,* *

which is when he abducted* *

his next victim.* *

************* Here it is ******** *

9.** Another Safety Point:* *

Someone just told me* *

that her friend heard* *

a crying baby on her porch* *

the night before last,* *

and she called the police* *

because it was late* *

and she thought it was weird.** **

The police told her* *

"Whatever you do,* *

DO NOT* *

open the door."* *

The lady* *

then said that* *

it sounded like the baby* *

had crawled near a window,* *

and she was worried* *

that it would crawl* *

to the street* *

and get run over.* *

The policeman said,* *

"We already have a unit on the way,

whatever you do,* *_

DO NOT open the door."_**_ _**

He told her that they think* *

a serial killer* *

has a baby's cry recorded* *

and uses it to coax* *

women out of their homes* *

thinking that someone* *

dropped off a baby* *

He said they have not verified it,** **

but have had several calls** **

by women saying that** **

they hear baby's cries** **

outside their doors** **

when they're home alone** **

at night.** **

Please pass this on and

DO NOT** **

open the door** **

for a crying baby ----** **

This** **

e-mail should probably** **

be taken seriously because** **

the Crying Baby theory** **

was mentioned on** **

America's Most Wanted** **

this past Saturday** **

when they profiled** **

the serial killer in Louisiana **

I'd like you** **

to forward this** **

to all the women you know.** **

It may save a life.** **

A candle is not dimmed** **

by lighting another candle.** **

I was going to send this to the ladies only,

but guys,** **

if you love your mothers,** **

wives,** **

sisters,** **

daughters, etc.,** **

you may want to** **

pass it onto them, as well.** **

Send this** **

to any woman you know** **

that may need** **

to be reminded** **

that the world we live in** **

has a lot of crazies in it** **

and it's better to be safe** **

than sorry.** *


----------



## Shelley (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting this helpful information.


----------



## Nox (Oct 7, 2007)

Very good information!

Another one:

**********

The human thumb is very weak. Anybody who has you in the grasp of his hand can be escaped from. Twist yourself, while pulling out in the direction that the thumb points. You will be freed 100% of the time.

**********

Just to be sure, I tried this on my husband, who is a very strong man. This DOES WORK.

And the tried and true:

Aim for the scrotum...preferrably with the leg or foot. Use your full force.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 7, 2007)

Excellent tips.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 7, 2007)

Good tips..Thanks!!


----------



## Saje (Oct 7, 2007)

Good tips but they are mostly untrue and fake. Sorry.

Urban Legends Reference Pages: Nine Tips

I suggest you read what snopes says because some of those tips can actually injure you more than help you.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for the tips. Chris just bought me mace.


----------



## Lia (Oct 7, 2007)

About the tossing thing: the robber can get pissed and shoot you in the head.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 7, 2007)

These are great, I think it could be a good idea to print them and have them somewhere visible just so I always have them in mind. You never know.

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good tips but they are mostly untrue and fake. Sorry.
Urban Legends Reference Pages: Nine Tips

I suggest you read what snopes says because some of those tips can actually injure you more than help you.

Oh really? I'm checking the link right now.


----------



## Solimar (Oct 7, 2007)

Good tips!!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Saje! gosh isnt it funny how bad information looks like good information

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good tips but they are mostly untrue and fake. Sorry.
Urban Legends Reference Pages: Nine Tips

I suggest you read what snopes says because some of those tips can actually injure you more than help you.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats why I do not go places alone at night......scary.


----------



## Nox (Oct 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Saje! gosh isnt it funny how bad information looks like good information


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very good information!
Another one:

**********

The human thumb is very weak. Anybody who has you in the grasp of his hand can be escaped from. Twist yourself, while pulling out in the direction that the thumb points. You will be freed 100% of the time.

**********

Just to be sure, I tried this on my husband, who is a very strong man. This DOES WORK.

And the tried and true:

Aim for the scrotum...preferrably with the leg or foot. Use your full force.

Yeah it does work. And it hurts like hell if you grab somebody's finger at the first knuckle right under the findernail and bend it and squeeze. It's the worst pain ever, and they WILL let go.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! The tips are easy to remember!


----------



## Saje (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah the thumb one really works. I learned that from Oprah when she had some retired police officer demonstrate self-defense techniques.

And I thought this was all true before too as well, since it was our professor was the one who forwarded it to us... then I guess someone from class sent him to snopes also. I really dont trust a lot of things going through my inbox. So many people make up so many bs and say "PASS THIS ALONG!"

And I really do hope some of the girls here would read the snopes article. I would hate for someone to try and do some of the stunts posted in the "tips" (Like the guy pointing the gun to your head isnt going to shoot you the minute you punch the gas... or running away from a guy with a gun lol)


----------



## Aprill (Oct 8, 2007)

Interesting.....but no convinving IMO, I would suggest that those tips are not followed, they may cause you to be killed, these are the ones that I see for sure giving a woman a risk of being injured or killed: tip #2, #4a, #5, #6, and #7. Haha especially #7, are they for real? I have better aim far away then up close, lol. If I as a woman does, imagine a man that does.

I have a gun and dont feel 100% safe.


----------



## fawp (Oct 8, 2007)

Good Lord! That crying baby recording is pretty creepy!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 8, 2007)

wow this was very interesting.


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the tips it is scary what is going on in the world


----------



## lglala84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good tips but they are mostly untrue and fake. Sorry.
Urban Legends Reference Pages: Nine Tips

I suggest you read what snopes says because some of those tips can actually injure you more than help you.

Thanks for this!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Kathy (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good Lord! That crying baby recording is pretty creepy! I thought the same thing!! It gave me the creeps!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 8, 2007)

I read both the snopes article and the tips... they were really interesting even if they werent neccessarily all true. Thanks for posting


----------



## chloemisspretty (Oct 8, 2007)

I thought they were interesting even though they may get you killed. But I probably would try them especially in a public place I would much rather u kill right here. Then me take my chance an let you force me to drive somewhere for you to kill. This will prevent my family from wondering is she dead or alive we know shes missing but where is she?


----------



## Nox (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chloemisspretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought they were interesting even though they may get you killed. But I probably would try them especially in a public place I would much rather u kill right here. Then me take my chance an let you force me to drive somewhere for you to kill. This will prevent my family from wondering is she dead or alive we know shes missing but where is she? Yes! This is a very good point, and I would prefer that too!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well it helps to read the snopes tips too.


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 19, 2007)

reading this at 2 am just creeped me out


----------

